
Google publishes largest ever high-resolution map of brain connectivity - sarthakjshetty
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/22/21076806/google-janelia-flyem-fruit-fly-brain-map-hemibrain-connectome
======
jonbaer
"In total, a fruit fly’s brain contains 100,000 neurons, while a human brain
has roughly 86 billion."

